# Cajun Fried Fish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 lbs fish fillets(any kind)
3 eggs
1/2 cup milk or buttermilk
1/2 cup of beer
3 tblsp yellow mustard
2 tblsp salt
1 tbsp black pepper
1 tsp tabasco sauce
1 lb yellow corn flour(fine)
1 qt cooking oil
1 tsp cayenne pepper

Thoroughly mix eggs, milk, beer, mustard, and tabasco and half of the salt and pepper in mixing bowl. Cut fish into bite sized pieces. Put the fish in mixture and let soak for 1 hr in refrigeratoe(the longer the better). Mike corn flour with the remaining salt and pepper in a bowl. Pre heat oil in deep pan or fryer to 375 degs. remove fish from mixture and coat with corn flour mixture. Fry fish until it floats to the surface and turns golden brown, dont over fry.


----------

